# Baby's first haircut...



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhh! She looks great in her new cut._


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've thought about doing a lamb on Vega but i'm not sure if I'd like it. I LOVE his fluffy hair!

What length did you do on her back?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She looks great, yes very big girl now. I love the puppy coat but it certainly is easier with T short.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I wont say a lamb is my favorite cut either Aidan but it was all I could do with her hair unless I wanted to shave her, which was a definite no! That is a 1/2 guard on her back, nothing on her legs, (not even scissors), #15 feet/fact/tail.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

She looks beautiful in her new hair cut. Very nice!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

She is a cutie that is for sure. How is she coming along with the bonding to you?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> She is a cutie that is for sure. How is she coming along with the bonding to you?


You know what, if I had read that early yesterday I would have answered she hates my guts. BUT, yesterday evening and again this morning she actualy came up to me and jumped up on me wanting attention. Normaly I have to make her pay attention to me and usually if she doesnt it on her own it's because I have food or a toy. She doesn't like to cuddle or be petted really. Well that seems to be changing. When she jumped on me last night, she bypassed by hubby to do it and nuzzled my arms wich were folded. When I gave her a hug she got all excited and happy and waggy. 

With her reccent potty issues I haven't been keeping her tied to me (plus she ate the leash.... shame!!) so I was worried that bonding would stop. I also have to be the bad guy with the vinegar so she see's me comming with that syringe and her tail dops lol. I was sure that would set us back, but I guess not. We are becoming freinds


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Love her hair cut bless awwwwww she looks all poodley lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I love what a 1/2" snap on leaves on the body. It is so velvety and smooth, and really shows of their shape, she does look very poodley now as a pretty girl should :smile: She really is gorgeous Wonderpup, her colouring is beautiful.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, she is getting old enough for a "big girl" cut already, boy they do grow fast don't they? She looks adorable in her new "dooo".


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is such a pretty girl!


----------

